# How To Add Second Canister Filter?



## WhiteRaven (Nov 7, 2009)

So my first tropical tank is almost done cycling but my canister filter is a little too small (34gal canister and it's a 44gal tank) so I want to add a second canister filter (eheim 2213) to add to the filtration.

What's the best way to hook it up? Do I put them both in separately so that I have two inlets and outlets in the tank? 

Or do I connect the canisters to each other so that I have the water go through the inlet, into one canister, then into the second cansiter, then back into the tank? Is it best to have the water go through my more established, smaller filter first then the new one, or the big new one first then the smaller older one? Or does it not matter?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would run them both independently on the tank. They are designed for peak effectiveness at a specific flow rate and chaining them, especially if they are different sizes, will mess that up. As long as you leave the old one on the tank for several weeks before taking it off, you should be fine. Having two filters is great insurance against jammed impellers and clog inlets and will allow you to clean one at a time without losing your biology.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Nov 7, 2009)

I appreciate your help, putting them on independently seems to be the way to go then. I plan to have them both running permanently in there.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

WhiteRaven said:


> I appreciate your help, putting them on independently seems to be the way to go then. I plan to have them both running permanently in there.


WR: An optimal placement would be an intake in two corners and the outflows in the other two corners.

TR


----------

